# Additional Directv Everywhere channels launching tomorrow



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

*2 channels will launch in home*

ION
DIY

*4 channels will launch out of home*

beIN
AXS TV (Formerly HD NET)
Shorts
Sony Movie Channel


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you for this information Satelliteracer!


----------



## bobbyv (Sep 29, 2007)

"Satelliteracer" said:


> 2 channels will launch in home
> 
> ION
> DIY
> ...


Sweet


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Is there any other company that can stream live TV content outside the home (other than a Slingbox)? Or is D* the only one for now?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## Chrismon1001 (Apr 3, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

"Justin23" said:


> Is there any other company that can stream live TV content outside the home (other than a Slingbox)? Or is D* the only one for now?


Yes I know Comcast let's you stream away.....that is how some of us have watched channels like Pac12 network.


----------



## Joe Spears (Dec 24, 2010)

sum_random_dork said:


> Yes I know Comcast let's you stream away.....that is how some of us have watched channels like Pac12 network.





Justin23 said:


> Is there any other company that can stream live TV content outside the home (other than a Slingbox)? Or is D* the only one for now?


Comcast currently has live streaming of the following networks as long as there included in your TV subscription outside the home:

Disney
Disney XD
Disney Junior
Pac-12 Network
BTN
CNN (D* also does)
HLN (D* also does)
ESPN
ESPN2
ESPN3
ESPNU
ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"Joe Spears" said:


> Comcast currently has live streaming of the following networks as long as there included in your TV subscription outside the home:
> 
> Disney
> Disney XD
> ...


Are these networks viewed through that particular channel's website/app? Or like D* can you watch it via the TV provider app/website?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Glad they added additional channels. 
With fios you can watch esp channels thru an app called "watch espn" . Wish D* would get an agreement with espn.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

It's been a good year for channel launches.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> It's been a good year for channel launches.


Yes, indeed.

Now, if I can fix my iPad3 draining my battery even when it's theoretically asleep, I'll enjoy the new additions.

Thanks, SR.


----------



## tomski35 (Sep 7, 2007)

DTV subs can stream CNN live via the CNN app.


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

"Satelliteracer" said:


> 2 channels will launch in home
> 
> ION
> DIY
> ...


Was this rolled out as planned? I haven't seen an update in my iPad app.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

mws192 said:


> Was this rolled out as planned? I haven't seen an update in my iPad app.


You have to add the channels in your app and make them visible.

Click on the live TV streaming icon (looks like a pencil). That will pull up a list of channels that are streamable....go to the bottom and make sure to add the channels that were just launched.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Joe Spears said:


> Comcast currently has live streaming of the following networks as long as there included in your TV subscription outside the home:
> 
> Disney
> Disney XD
> ...


Anyone can stream ESPN via mobile apps.


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

Satelliteracer said:


> You have to add the channels in your app and make them visible.
> 
> Click on the live TV streaming icon (looks like a pencil). That will pull up a list of channels that are streamable....go to the bottom and make sure to add the channels that were just launched.


Yeah, I tried that and nothing came up. However, this encouraged me to reboot and they now show. Thanks.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

tonyd79 said:


> Anyone can stream ESPN via mobile apps.


You sure about that? I thought it had to be supported by your TV service provider, and DirecTV didn't support it yet. At least that is how it works with the WatchESPN website. If you tell them you have DirecTV it says "DIRECTV currently does not offer WatchESPN. Fill out the fields below to tell them you want access."


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Justin23 said:


> Are these networks viewed through that particular channel's website/app? Or like D* can you watch it via the TV provider app/website?


It is a mix, the Pac 12 streaming you can only access via the Xfinity website, they are not currently set up for streaming via the Pac 12 app on the iPad. The watch ESPN app lets you use all the ESPN channels offered (if you're a comcast internet sub you can add lifeline cable and watch everything but Goal line/buzzer beater). I have used both the Pac 12 and ESPN apps with various internet providers with good success.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks, I've been looking forward to DIY, one of my favorites!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Beerstalker" said:


> You sure about that? I thought it had to be supported by your TV service provider, and DirecTV didn't support it yet. At least that is how it works with the WatchESPN website. If you tell them you have DirecTV it says "DIRECTV currently does not offer WatchESPN. Fill out the fields below to tell them you want access."


Maybe you are right. I thought I saw them advertise it as anyone.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Is this working on iPhone, too? It tries to find my receiver.


----------



## Joe Spears (Dec 24, 2010)

Justin23 said:


> Are these networks viewed through that particular channel's website/app? Or like D* can you watch it via the TV provider app/website?


Disney, Disney Junior & Disney XD: http://watchdisneychannels.com/

Pac-12 Networks: http://xfinitytv.comcast.net/specials/Pac-12

BTN: http://xfinitytv.comcast.net/live/network/big10network

CNN/HLN - Under Live TV tab: http://www.cnn.com/video (D* also has this)

WatchESPN (ESPN, ESPN2, ESPN3, ESPNU, ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater): http://espn.go.com/watchespn/index

All the live networks are also combined together on http://xfinitytv.comcast.net/ 
Under the "Watch Live Now on XFINITY TV" section

Most of these you can also watch live via iPhone/iPad/Android Apps


----------



## cyclone27 (Feb 1, 2006)

Can these added channels be viewed online on a pc? Or are they available only on iPad right now? Thanks.


----------



## poco01 (Aug 18, 2012)

in canada bell has27 channels that can be streamed on a smartphone.


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Is this working on iPhone, too? It tries to find my receiver.


Tried on my iPod Touch - also tries to find my receiver. Digging through the support entries to "What do I need to watch movies and shows instantly on my laptop, tablet, or phone?" it says under Cell Phones:

"Coming soon to iPhone, iPod Touch running iOS 4.2+ and later (iOS5 us recommended for best results)."


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

cyclone27 said:


> Can these added channels be viewed online on a pc? Or are they available only on iPad right now? Thanks.


You can access the file system on a PC. I don't think streaming is allowed unless it is a controlled ecosystem. Hence unjailbroken iPhones / iPads.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Where can I find the list of channels I can steam on the iPad away from home?


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

"tonyd79" said:


> Is this working on iPhone, too? It tries to find my receiver.


Sony Movie Channel is working.

To get the channels select watch on iPhone then networks. Tap icon of the network to view their programs.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

DIYHD Live is showing the wrong channel. The feed on my iPhone is showing CNN.

Update: Now DIYHD is showing the correct program.


----------



## Sparky Scott (Dec 7, 2008)

Ya gotta love it..
I use it more than I thought I would be using it..


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Satelliteracer said:


> You have to add the channels in your app and make them visible.
> 
> *Click on the live TV streaming icon (looks like a pencil)*. That will pull up a list of channels that are streamable....go to the bottom and make sure to add the channels that were just launched.


I'm using an HTC Inspire. I must be missing something. I don't see an icon that looks like a pencil. The only subscribed networks available are Audience and SMC.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> Is there any other company that can stream live TV content outside the home (other than a Slingbox)? Or is D* the only one for now?


I guess it uses the Sling technology, but I can stream any channel live that I get via satelitte or OTA via my Dish 722K with Sling adapter.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

Satelliteracer said:


> *2 channels will launch in home*
> 
> ION
> DIY
> ...


I don''t see these new channels as being available on my Android phone.....anything "special" I need to be doing. I currently see Audience, Cinemax, Encore, HBO, Sony, and Starz.

The DirecTV Everywhere thing works great on my droid phone, sure wish it would on my tablet.


----------



## Birdieman30 (Aug 26, 2008)

lucky13 said:


> Where can I find the list of channels I can steam on the iPad away from home?


What channels are currently available for live streaming outside your home network? I only see the Audience Network.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"jsk" said:


> I guess it uses the Sling technology, but I can stream any channel live that I get via satelitte or OTA via my Dish 722K with Sling adapter.


This is completely different, its streaming from the Internet, so you are not using or tying up your DVR at home, and you don't have to rely on a good upload speed on your home network, which if you are like me, don't shave a very good one...

Te down side is you don't get every channel outside your home with DirecTV, at least not yet.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

The Android phone app has not yet been updated.


----------



## dbstv (Jul 31, 2002)

These new channels only work on my ipad 3 (to watch live away from my home ) not on mac,pc and Android tablet on these channels I only have the option to record 
I forgot does not work on iphone 4 or 5 also

tech support was total waste of time



cyclone27 said:


> Can these added channels be viewed online on a pc? Or are they available only on iPad right now? Thanks.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"dbstv" said:


> These new channels only work on my ipad 3 (to watch live away from my home ) not on mac,pc and Android tablet on these channels I only have the option to record
> I forgot does not work on iphone 4 or 5 also
> 
> tech support was total waste of time


Did you add the channels to your live streaming channel lists?

If so, I guess it's a process to get everything to work on all devices, I am sure if it works on one, it will eventually work on all.


----------



## dbstv (Jul 31, 2002)

No idea how to do this add the channels to live streaming channel lists

but it works onmy ipad 3 also tried on my daughters iTouch same thing



inkahauts said:


> Did you add the channels to your live streaming channel lists?
> 
> If so, I guess it's a process to get everything to work on all devices, I am sure if it works on one, it will eventually work on all.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"dbstv" said:


> No idea how to do this add the channels to live streaming channel lists
> 
> but it works onmy ipad 3 also tried on my daughters iTouch same thing


Choose the little pencil on the top right of the live channel streaming widget. Then scroll down, and add the channels, they are not on by default.


----------



## dbstv (Jul 31, 2002)

This is how it is setup on my system 
I want to watch is 620 works on iPad 3 only away from home



inkahauts said:


> Choose the little pencil on the top right of the live channel streaming widget. Then scroll down, and add the channels, they are not on by default.


----------



## Civrock (Dec 27, 2009)

Satelliteracer said:


> You have to add the channels in your app and make them visible.
> 
> Click on the live TV streaming icon (looks like a pencil). That will pull up a list of channels that are streamable....go to the bottom and make sure to add the channels that were just launched.


Does this include the iPhone app? I can't seem to get Live TV to work outside of my home wifi for the channels that are supposed to be available 'out of home'... and I don't really want to take my iPad to work.


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

I was able to get live streaming at home on my iPod Touch, but nothing outside of my home. It apparently needs to validate access with my receiver.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Available only on iPad for full functionality. I believe iPhone has in home streaming, but not out of home yet. Android devices coming in a few months if I recall.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"dtv757" said:


> Glad they added additional channels.
> With fios you can watch esp channels thru an app called "watch espn" . Wish D* would get an agreement with espn.


Yeah but if you only have their FIOS Internet you cannot watch anything through that app!


----------



## Civrock (Dec 27, 2009)

Satelliteracer said:


> I believe iPhone has in home streaming, but not out of home yet.


Is this being worked on for an upcoming update? You don't happen to have an ETA, do you? The iPhone 5 app also needs support for the 16:9 resolution.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Civrock said:


> Is this being worked on for an upcoming update? You don't happen to have an ETA, do you? The iPhone 5 app also needs support for the 16:9 resolution.


yes


----------



## Civrock (Dec 27, 2009)

Can we expect additional ON THE GO channels on iOS in the near future? I noticed that DIRECTV Everywhere got quite a few additional networks.


----------

